# Abb acs550 f21 error



## ferhat terzi (Mar 28, 2020)

Hello friends, I have an ABB ACS550 driver, giving the F21 error.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

21 CURR MEAS Internal fault. Current measurement is out of range. Contact your local ABB representative.


----------

